
Twitter Flags Trump Tweet for Dissuading Voting - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/23/technology/twitter-trump-tweet-warning.html
======
quattrofan
If this was any other user they would've closed their account years ago. It's
great they're finally doing something but all it does it validate Trump's
worldview that he can get away with anything.

~~~
jfengel
Is that true? I was under the impression that ordinary people could rant in
obscurity, and not come to moderator attention unless they got accidentally
famous.

I'd have expected bannination to require more attention... until you reach the
point where you're using the platform as a matter of national policy.

------
Fjolsvith
I get an article of someone else's mail in my mailbox all the time. Mail is
hand sorted at the destination and this is error prone.

~~~
the_arun
I feel this is not a right comparison. Cash can be used by the taker. You
think someone could change your voting? For eg: change from Biden to Trump?

~~~
bdcravens
They could fill out the ballot that has your name on it. (You likely have to
fill out a ballot sent to you, as opposed to something you print off and mail
in)

------
TechBro8615
If you trust the USPS to deliver your ballot, please put $5,000 in cash in an
envelope and mail it to yourself.

~~~
Lievelingsduif
Yet it's safe enough to send those 1,200 dollar stimulus cheques, right?

~~~
bdcravens
The point is that a check can be reissued, and generally speaking, there’s a
system of validation to prevent unauthorized use. Cash and votes have
intrinsic value.

